# So gutted-Marriage Visitor Visa refused !!!!!



## cerebralcortex (Feb 2, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am feeling so dejected. Please, any advice will help!

Background: 
I am based in UK, with a solid job and bank balance (so far!). My fiance (national of another country but working in Qatar) had his visitor visa refused first time round when he put the wrong surname in (I have no idea how he managed to do that but he did and I spotted the mistake too late). He was too much in love and too excited to surprise me. The visa was rejected. ECO suggested he applies for Marriage Visitor Visa.

We went and had this done through a solicitor. IT FAILED. 

We provided the following documents- all original:
Joint letter of introduction and intent of marriage

Fiance's passport/ scanned copy
6 months' bank statements + savings (£4000 of savings)
6 months' payslips
Tenancy agreement
Car mortgage 
Employer's letter to suggest employment duration, permission of leave 
Employer's letter to confirm change of flats (he moved apartments during the visa so we included tenancy agreements for the new apartment and a confirmation from landlord for tenancy for the previous year).
Letter from his parents to support this marriage
Letters of savings of his parents and also to say they are happy for him to use their finances when he needs to
Letter of house ownership in another country (in parents' name)
Letter of friend to say he has returned some money owed (to explain discrepancy in last bank statement)

My passport copy (attested)
Employer's letter
6 months' bank statements + savings (£8000)
6 months' payslips
Parents' passport copies
Parents' letter of approval of wedding/invitation for fiance to come and stay with us- with specific dates
Parents' bank statement
Parents' council tax bill
Parents' property deed
Letter from dad's GP to say he cannot travel (it is important the wedding is here because I wanted my parents to be present- my mum cares for my dad 24/7 and cannot travel without him- my conscience couldn't bear it either).

Our relationship: (We were introduced to one another quite formally, he applied to visit me and was refused so I visited him for a week last August, had a fine time, he proposed, I accepted, wedding date set, all preparations underway. My culture does not allow me to keep visiting him often, nor would finances/time off from work).

Proof of relationship:
Travel itinerary (when I visited him)
Photographs of when we were together/ engagement ceremony (1 pic a day for the 5 day visit should suffice I was told)
Call records (we preferred skype/whatsapp) so it didn't show much but it was there and legal
Skype screenshots (I took maybe 5 screenshots a month, included shots where we were discussing visa and marriage etc as it was relevant to this particular visa)

Proof of intent to marry:
Ring receipts (his and mine)- all paid
Dress receipts (his and mine)- all paid
Notice of marriage and marriage date set ( authorised by Register office)
Alternate venues contacted (emails)
Wedding suppliers e.g. photographers, caterers (email of photography enquiry included)
His return flights booked (earlier than the requested time!)
Travel insurance


Reasons for refusal (no appeal no administrative review): 

-Mentioned that previous visa was refused as ECO dissatisfied with relationship (he had supplied no proof of relationship, just a bank statement and medical card from me)

-Employment- account often has low balance and several deposits show inflation in december (we applied in January)- as this was not apparently clarified, he is dissatisfied the account is a true reflection of his financial circumstances, therefore not satisfied circumstances have been accurately presented and his intentions of entering the UK are doubtful. (The solicitor was aware of the amount coming into his account- basically he moved apartments and had some money returned to him from someone who owed him money- all of this can be explained)-Paragraph V 4.2 (A) (c)

-He did not explain discrepancy of names in application (it is the same person, the documents we provided were the same then as now but yes that is our fault). 

-Telephone bill as proof of contact- sporadic as not consistent and conversations not long enough (which is unfair, we were told we are not to give too much evidence as it is for a marriage visit. A lot of cultures do not allow too much contact prior to marriage!).

-Skype conversation sporadic and seem to focus on visa and booking flights (NOT TRUE- I gave them 8 months' of skype screenshots, 63 pages in total!). (paragraph V 6.3 (c)

-Fiance is single (duh) and Qatar is not country of origin, only employed since 2014 and has demonstrated no savings (he has savings), property or other significant ties to Qatar (or elsewhere) (like what?)


So gutted. Seems like the ECO has shut all doors on us. Yes we made mistakes but now what can we do. I can see from the above that certain things we CAN clarify such as bank statements, proof of relationship, name discrepancy etc. But we cannot prove anymore ties to Qatar. I do not want to go to another country and get married because my dad is sick and I want him to attend my wedding. 

How soon can we reapply? Should we wait another 6 months and start from scratch? Oh the ordeal.

This is painful!


----------

